# First Attempt at Betta Sketching



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

I suppose it's not too bad. Silly marbled fishie making it look all splotchy. And I definitely need to work on making the rays look more even, but my cat kept walking on me while I was trying to ink. LOL What do you guys think?


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW! Thats awesome! Your very good! (its better then me!)
I like how you blended the red and blue!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

That's really good especially for your first time!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

AWSOME this is really cool!!!!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

That's amazing! You should do a drawing thread so people can get their bettas drawn by you!


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

*Drawing Your Bettas?*



BettasForever said:


> That's amazing! You should do a drawing thread so people can get their bettas drawn by you!


Would you guys like that? I'd be up for trying. It might be fun. I haven't done much drawing of late and could probably do with the practice.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful drawing!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooooh, yes, please do a drawing thread! I'd love one of my bettas drawn, just let me know!  Beautiful job.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Reminds me of traditional koi pictures. I like it. =]


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

*Liberty*



Bettaluver4evr said:


> Oooooh, yes, please do a drawing thread! I'd love one of my bettas drawn, just let me know!  Beautiful job.


For you, BettaLuver, Liberty:









You like? The colours were the best I could do with my 20 markers. I may have to start using my watercolours...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the way you draw. It is very art gallery looking. 
I love how you draw CTs. Can you draw my Stahl? He just recently passed away from a mystery illness about the middle of Febuary.








BTW, he never showed his fins the entire time I owned him. They were always down, not clamped, just droopy like.


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

*Drawing Stahl*



Aluyasha said:


> I like the way you draw. It is very art gallery looking.
> I love how you draw CTs. Can you draw my Stahl? He just recently passed away from a mystery illness about the middle of Febuary.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm really glad people like my pictures. I can certainly give drawing poor little Stahl a shot. He was certainly a pretty boy and I will try to do him justice.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is beautiful!  I looooove how you did his face, you even got his big lips! Thank you so much!


----------



## StarvingPoet (Dec 28, 2010)

@BettaLuver Thanks. I had a lot of fun drawing him. I'm glad you like it.

@Aluyasha I'm working on Stahl. Should be done in the next day or so. I think I may try out my watercolours on him...


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

thats really nice!

I'm trying to draw one of my fish, but its hard!


----------

